# tcr composite 2004 versus 2005 frame handling



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

How does the increase in rear triangle length on the 2005 frame improve the handling compared to the 2004 model. Does it reduce frame twitchness, shimmer down hills?
improve comfort on 200+ km rides?

Kevin


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I don't know how you define "improve" but I actually prefer the twitch-ier ride of the 03-04 frames as opposed to the more stable ride of the 05+ frames.

So if you were afraid of the "in-stability" then i would say yes, its improved, but I prefer the more aggressive ride of the TCR advanced and the older TCR composite frames.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess if you want the rear wheel tucked that close to the seat tube opt for an $$$ TCR Advance or try to find a T-Mobile team bike for sale.

For me, the TCR Advance was way, way too much money over a plain TCR Comp 1. At those prices, you might as well start considering those fancy Italian makes (frame anyway ).


----------

